# Boericke & Runyon New York and San Francisco variant



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2016)

There are numerous Boericke & Runyon variants. Most are embossed Boericke & Runyon/Company or Boericke & Runyon/San Francisco/Branch Portland, Ore (many times the E in "Ore" is missing from the embossing). Here is a variant I have only seen once before. It was an example that our fellow forum member D. Salata owns. I won this example from "thebottlevault" on ebay, who you might be familiar with. Bottle looks like it has some "micro-bubbles" and a bit of crudity.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2016)

And here is an upgrade of an extract bottle I'd owned for many years. This example came up on ebay not long ago. Most bottle dudes don't collect extract bottles. Go figure!  Ha ha. Anyhow check out the pics.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2016)

It would be interesting to know a little history on Boericke as he appears to have been in business with several others in different locations evidenced by variants of bottles with his name. I am familiar with his bottles due to my interest in bottles of this size, 2 1/2" +/-. Also, I once owned one of those Crane & Brigham bottles. They are rare I believe.
Jim


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Jim,
I like the small bottles with a lot of embossing. I have druggists, extracts, etc. that are all pretty tiny. The Boericke bottles are commonly found with labels and embossing. Along with the other SF homeopathic pharmacies. I have seen Stockton, Los Angeles, Sacramento, Detroit and a few other small homeopathic bottles in amber glass in this style. A Boericke & Runyon with label and contents recently sold on ebay for only $8.50. If I didn't already have a few I would have snapped it up. There is an amazing amount of homeopathic pharmacy history online. Try this link for Boericke's various businesses.

http://julianwinston.com/archives/bt/bt_history.php


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 17, 2016)

Here just for reference and comparison is an example of a Wakelee's SF "homeopathic" style pharmacy bottle. Exact same shape but in clear glass. Many "regular" pharmacists produced homeopathic medicines proffered in homeopathic size bottles.


----------

